# We love xtreme



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

For all of you out there who have a special affection for our donkey loving, animal caring, guapita oggling forum friend XTREME!

Please only post notes of love and affection.

Gracias


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

now, this could get nasty!! supposing one gets more cred than the other??? Cos I love em both!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Not sure what I've done to deserve this! 

But I'm sure the thread will liven up soon once the serial whingers get here!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Cos I love em both!!
> 
> Jo xx


Who'se the other one then?!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> now, this could get nasty!! supposing one gets more cred than the other??? Cos I love em both!!
> 
> Jo xx


I believe they are completely different threads and not a competition ....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> I believe they are completely different threads and not a competition ....



Hhhmmm, Xtreme is a poppet! 


jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hhhmmm, Xtreme is a poppet!
> 
> 
> jo xx


Oh no I'm not!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Oh no I'm not!


YES YOU ARE!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Sycophantic narcissist if you ask me.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> Sycophantic narcissist if you ask me.....


Jealous!!!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Jealous!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Of the donkey bonker? Not a chance!

I have seen his tracksuit bottoms.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> I have seen his tracksuit bottoms.....



er... not close up, no!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> Of the donkey bonker? Not a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> > I have seen his tracksuit bottoms.....


The donkey wears tracksuit bottoms ?!?!?!?! .... my god he is strange ... first his tortoise has its own house with a front door and now his donkey wears running gear!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Just want to say that XTreme was symathetic to my cause when I had problems with accessing the forum but only spotted his message today. So yes, put me on his groupie list...lol. :clap2:

Thanks Extreme. :kiss:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

anyone who loves donkeys, dogs and tortoises gets my vote


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ohhhhhh God this thread is sick making 

This is a man who thinks the height of fashion is wearing nylon track suit bottoms, once had orange hair, has a permanent strained expression on his face as if he is needing a visit to the loo, and talks to animals. He takes endless photographs of bikes and posts them on forums, much to the annoyance of many. He lives in a place where many of dare not go (I went there once and escaped) that looks a little like the moon.

He can be a complete and utter pain in the arse but unfortunately overall I have to admit I quite like him.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ohhhhhh God this thread is sick making
> 
> This is a man who thinks the height of fashion is wearing nylon track suit bottoms, once had orange hair, has a permanent strained expression on his face as if he is needing a visit to the loo, and talks to animals. He takes endless photographs of bikes and posts them on forums, much to the annoyance of many. He lives in a place where many of dare not go (I went there once and escaped) that looks a little like the moon.
> 
> He can be a complete and utter pain in the arse but unfortunately overall I have to admit I quite like him.


No one said he was perfect Strav, but he likes animals and anyone who likes animals cant be all bad:
jojo or sue will have to start a Strav appreciation thread next, I am sure you will get the most votes:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

I recently got back on this site after an odd period where I couldn't post but this thread is making me feel quite queazy!


----------

